# Its friday Pixs time



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Been pretty busy as of late but I had a chance to get out last Saturday morning for some fun
1). Boliver Lighthouse sunrise
2) Display at Alvin Train Depot.
Have a safe and happy T-Day


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I always hate following stargazer, his pics are freakin AWESOME!

Here is a few from a year or so ago

Nice buck
nother shot of same buck
neighbors trampoline that blew into my yard during a january norther
decent day of shed hunting earlier this year


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Wife's new ride*

Got to keep momma happy!


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

Some Friday morning East Texas rack rattlin!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandson holding TG1's ducks from weekend hunt
Pics of the blue goose I shot on Monday - at the taxidermist now!
Sunrise in the duck blind
4 limits on Tuesday


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Couple of breeding deer the first one scored over 300 could be the biggest deer in Texas only 2 yrs old the next one is my uncles breeder I would shoot em!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Granddaughter Katy....1st pep rally 

Pumpkin Patch wearing Mom's West Point Colors...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Only a few this week.

Little 6 point under the feeder

The barrel stove kit in action

Made some counters last weekend at the cabin.

Sunrise over the East Texas Piney woods.

East Texas buck my bud took last Friday

Another shot of the cabin

Rainbow in League City Tuesday


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My angel trumpets were in full bloom all week for the first time this year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sabine 11/13/11. These boys can fish!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Few Pics*

Little fun at the ranch last weekend...

MLD land, the deer go to the food bank, should be plenty this year


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Little fun at the ranch last weekend...
> 
> MLD land, the deer go to the food bank, should be plenty this year


what's up with the face paint???? HAHA...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Coyote down at the ranch last weekend. This picture was taken with an iPhone 4 through one side of my binoculars with a little zoom on the iPhone. He was about 100 yards away, give or take. i thought it turned out pretty good!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> Coyote down at the ranch last weekend. This picture was taken with an iPhone 4 through one side of my binoculars with a little zoom on the iPhone. He was about 100 yards away, give or take. i thought it turned out pretty good!


That is good. Who would have thought?


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

Got married to the best catch of my life last Friday, went to Vegas for the honeymoon.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ill say it did, even a little Cardinal in the background.



POC Troutman said:


> Coyote down at the ranch last weekend. This picture was taken with an iPhone 4 through one side of my binoculars with a little zoom on the iPhone. He was about 100 yards away, give or take. i thought it turned out pretty good!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

HEB Jalepeno bacon, being baked










Lazy dog










Name that lighthouse for some green


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Finally broke down and got a pool cover this week (it's the little things)

Matt with 2nd day of limits last weekend.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

little windy yesterday but we did ok


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> HEB Jalepeno bacon, being baked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cape hatteras


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

*My Girls*

Oldest is Goose Creek Memorial High School Homecoming Queen and my youngest won Jr. Miss Highlands. About two weeks apart.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Watched a show on that exact pool cover and putting it on looks easy with the pry pipe over the brass pegs but they did not show how to take the springs off of the pegs. Do they have another tool for that?



teamgafftop1 said:


> Finally broke down and got a pool cover this week (it's the little things)
> 
> Matt with 2nd day of limits last weekend.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Tater's doe.*

He left this morning for a youth hunt on the other side of Junction. Hopefully he'll get a buck!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

71 Fish said:


> Watched a show on that exact pool cover and putting it on looks easy with the pry pipe over the brass pegs but they did not show how to take the springs off of the pegs. Do they have another tool for that?


It's the same tool. It has a piece that extends down a bit and you insert it between the loop at the end of the spring and turn it. It goes behind the loop between it and the peg so the loop rides up the pipe. The big allen wrench is to turn the top of the peg down into the base so they are flush when you remove it. The dogs don't like it because they can't drink out of the pool now.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I miss my girls being little...I get death threats if I post pics of them now! At least I HOPE they're threats! :biggrin:

Little party animal grand nieces

Duck hunting/camping on Stubblefield (Lake Conroe) Old pics by Halfsquatch :smile:

Birthday present from Halfsquatch...a wading cooler! :rotfl:


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Couple of our tugs assisting an offshore tug out bound with a new structure this morning.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Another old pic! 

Card I found in one of my old bags

Tater Tot and Capt. Hank in Sargent

Pile of kids in the cabinet?????

The boys elixir in the downstairs fridge :biggrin:

Best wire pulling cart they've come up with so far!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

*Last Week*

Here is a few grainy cell phone pics from my huntin trip to Kentucky last week. I gotta get a real camera. Didnt get the buck I was after but there are some big boys there for sure.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few of Florida's sunsets.....and Cabos


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Mont said:


> My angel trumpets were in full bloom all week for the first time this year.


Oooh nice datura! You do know the flowers and seeds are an extremely poisonous hallucinogenic right?


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

1. My Bundle of Boy!
2&3. My Christmas, Birthday, Anniversary presents.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

monster friend of mine dad shot


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Tow Pics*

Some tow pics. And the 40 Coupe is for sale


----------



## TX BOSUN (Nov 9, 2011)

*My grand daughter learnin' the trade.*


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

This never has a good ending. Maybe one day she'll learn to not mess with a cat.


----------



## TX BOSUN (Nov 9, 2011)

*Shotgun case I made.. .for me!*


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Beautiful pen Bill made for me. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Be Young said:


> Beautiful pen Bill made for me. Can you guess what it is?


Ridley? :biggrin:

Trout in the lights

Pappaw plinking on the beach


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

roundman said:


> cape hatteras


On the money!


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

My dog Willie's 1st duck, last Sunday in SW Oklahoma. Milo is still doing good and gets to hunt a few times a season, but has retired to Rockport with my parents.


He didn't mind at all posing with 'his' ducks, in fact I couldn't get him down!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*The only boyfriend*

My daughter has thank gosh


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

absolutly beautiful gun case


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Since the conditions offshore refuse to improve, my dad and I have resorted to a little freshwater fishing @ Lake Fork.

My Dad










Lake Fork Slot










Another Slot










We had a great day of it and made the best of some really tough conditions...the wind never let up and was gusting over 40 mph.

I had some help packing for an upcoming out-of-town assignment...my son was wanting to go to Miami with me...










Cheers,

tp


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to Eat*

Found some Lob-Stah for $ 6.99 # and had a clambake with Steamers and made stock

Kick Butt Tomatoless Trout n Scallop Ceviche

Basil Pesto YFT

Parmigiana w/ Smoke Guada

Scallops n garlic Butter

Time to Eat


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Great pics. This is a must see thread every week for me. 

The pirate stowaway in the camera case brought a big smile to my face. 

And, if Jamis can post a pic of bacon - I'm posting this week's walk-in stuffed flounder 'before and after'


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

You guys and your food pictures! Is it wrong to drool on the laptop?! 

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> You guys and your food pictures! Is it wrong to drool on the laptop?!
> 
> Great pictures everyone!


At least its at lunch time.. peeps get hungry..LOL


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> At least its at lunch time.. peeps get hungry..LOL


I'm starving and I won't be able to have anything your making. I'm thinking of stalking you and just showing up at dinner time. :smile:


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*USMTS Texas Winter Nationals*

Baytown, Royal Purple Raceway , thurs 11-17

checking tire pressures before heat races


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Moon rising*

View from Christmas bay of moon rising over titlum tatlum


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pic from 2001. My first mod., 2000 HOT chassis. They were shisnit back n tha day.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

baystlth22 said:


> View from Christmas bay of moon rising over titlum tatlum


Caught a lot of flounder off the reef just in front of that ditch...lost 18 in one morning cause I didn't have a net! Halfsquatch and our dad counted every one! :biggrin:

Anchor Boy went with me to take Scrubs to the vet while ago...their prairie dawg liked him!

Chellie at the Crab Trap Restaurant....


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> At least its at lunch time.. peeps get hungry..LOL


Ok Capt. Dave, I'll see your delectable seafood and raise you some leftover "Cheesy Nacho Hamburger Helper"! HA


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Deuce hunting


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

1. My ladies
2. More lazy bastages
3. Downtown Houston from the Petroleum Club
4. Should have gotten closer for this pic. All these steers were in a line trying to get in the shade from the utility pole


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Got a new camera so I can play with you guys every week!

Took a little trip up to East Texas to test it out...


----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

*Spike*

My 7 year old's first buck.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Before & after*

My niece's first deer. Before then after. 13 pts. scored 161 plus.

Her uncle took a good buck also. Both deer take south of Tilden about 20 miles.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> HEB Jalepeno bacon, being baked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hatteras?????


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> HEB Jalepeno bacon, being baked
> 
> Name that lighthouse for some green


Dude, I don't where it is, but somebody is kissing your wife while you're taking a picture of the lighthouse!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SWAK sent to baby doll cause I miss her Monday thru Friday.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

That pic is truly disturbing.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

100 FATHOMS said:


> That pic is truly disturbing.


I have no reason to miss you though


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

I love half gallons at half price..... I'm ready.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

crazy pic from friend in New Mexico


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Quote from other forum, "That cat really should put that deer down, been dragging him for years, all over the country"


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Some random pix at the beach last month!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Dang, now that cat is dragging him back the other way!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> SWAK sent to baby doll cause I miss her Monday thru Friday.





100 FATHOMS said:


> That pic is truly disturbing.


I've seen better sphincters on a duck's arse......Jus Sayin.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Mrschasintail said:


> Quote from other forum, "That cat really should put that deer down, been dragging him for years, all over the country"


Nu uh... I know the guy that knows the guy that posted that on his facebook.... haha


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've seen better sphincters on a duck's arse......Jus Sayin.


Why would you look that close at a ducks arse?......jus sayin...:rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang Pablo, lady on the left has a margarita with salted rim, lady in the middle well looks like all she has is a glass of water and lady on the right has a beer...

A little young ain' they? 

TH


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Ok Capt. Dave, I'll see your delectable seafood and raise you some leftover "Cheesy Nacho Hamburger Helper"! HA


Well that there does it. I dont think I will ever eat hamburger helper again! lol


----------

